# Restoration



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all

im new to the forums and need some advise about where to get my Squale Master restored in the U.K it does need a full restoration and i am told its quite a rare version as it is a Blandford SA 1000mtrs M.O.D Depose

thanks


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Is Bry still doing restorations? Any watch work at all?

Hopefully a UK RLTer will pop in with some advice. I believe more than a few folks use US-based restorers such as IWW, NEWW, Kent Setser, etc.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, Hi Bill, sorry we haven't replied sooner...

Welcome to the forum.

Depends what you mean by restoration, cosmetically I expect the only part that you could source is a crystal, if the hands are very bad then these could be re-lumed,but its best to leave these rare watches as originalpossible unless they are very poor...

Bezel inserts will be next to impossible to find I expect, cases can be polished or brushed up nicely and most movements can be worked on and serviced no problem at all...

So it depends what you mean by restoration really.....


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

hi and thanks for the welcome

well the watch is pretty poor on the face and it needs the hands re-luming but i think it would be worth the effort as it is a such a rare watch, if you could let me know your details and i would organise posting it to you to assess

Bill


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

As Jason says, bezel inserts are hard to come by. The crystals on these are usually not a problem, Squales were early sapphire adopters. But the lume does crumble and muck up the dial. Just about any competent restorer can clean up the dial and hands and do a relume. I've got photos of just such a resto of a Squale which I'll be able to post in a few days. Mine was done in the US, but I'm sure that there are similar services available in the UK.

Bill, easiest to post photos if you can.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Nalu said:


> As Jason says, bezel inserts are hard to come by. The crystals on these are usually not a problem, Squales were early sapphire adopters. But the lume does crumble and muck up the dial. Just about any competent restorer can clean up the dial and hands and do a relume. I've got photos of just such a resto of a Squale which I'll be able to post in a few days. Mine was done in the US, but I'm sure that there are similar services available in the UK.
> 
> Bill, easiest to post photos if you can.


thanks for that, the Bezel is perfect as is the crystal the main issue is that the face is rough and the hands are aswell and it wont run at all plus i would like it made waterproof again as the seal at the winder looks perished i will take some pics today and post them tonight

Bill


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry about the quality of the pics but i need a new camera and im not sure how to get this to work

http://img15.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=...e_122_725lo.JPG

http://img207.imagevenue.com/img.php?image...7_122_119lo.JPG


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

and its off to Roy to see what he can do with it


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Shame about the dial and hands Bill be nice if Roy can source NOS parts.

Regs

Bry


----------

